# KL's Sriracha Pickled Eggs



## Kayelle (Oct 8, 2015)

I love pickled eggs, and usually just pop them into a jar of Dill pickle juice.

Because I didn't have a nearly empty jar of pickles and because I love Sriracha, I came up with this. They're  great for a low carb diet.

*Sriracha Pickled Eggs
*
1/3 cup Sriracha hot pepper sauce
1 1/2 cups white vinegar
1 cup water
1 small onion, sliced thin
3 large garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
1 tsp. salt

12 hard boiled eggs, shelled

Combine everything except the eggs in a sauce pan and bring to a boil. Let it cool some and pour it over your jar of eggs. Refrigerate. 
They are best after about three days, but can be enjoyed a day later.
No, they are not "too hot", just delicious.


----------



## maya665 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello !
me too I like pickled eggs

thanks


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2015)

Huh.  How'd I miss this?  Sounds good, Kay!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this. Sounds delish, Kay!   I'll try this, and halve the recipe for one.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. I still have some in the jar from when I posted this on 10/8 and they are outa sight now, chopped on top of salad. Zowwie!!

By the way, welcome to Discuss cooking May and hope you stick around. Thanks for your response.


----------

